# Logoideen für "JFC"



## jfc (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich lese schon eine ganze Weile hier im Forum mit und deswegen erstmal das wohlverdiente Lob an alle Mods, Admins und Stammgäste dieser Community. Doch nun genug geschleimt, ich komme zu meinem Anliegen:

Meine jetzige Seite (www-Button - wen's interessiert) möchte ich einmal komplett sanieren. Ich hätte auch schon eine grobe Vorstellung vom "Look & Feel" der geplanten Seite, doch darum soll es hier nicht gehen.

Probleme bereitet mir vielmehr ein *Logo*, dass eben mit den Initialen *JFC* spielen soll. Bei der Forensuche bin ich auf einen Thread gestoßen, in dem ihr einem glücklichen User mit HH-Initialen wundervolle Anstöße liefern konntet und hoffe, dass auch ich die "rettende" Idee bekomme. Mir fällt einfach nichts ein, was man mit den Buchstaben sinvolles anstellen könnte.

Zu guter letzt noch eine kleine Konzeptzeichnung meiner zukünftigen Seite, damit ihr eine Vorstellung bekommt, in welche Umgebung das ganze soll:





(Wie man sieht, sind 3D-Effekte eher fehl am Platz. Ich steh mehr auf ebenes Design. Das mit dem "viel zu bunt" will ich noch etwas eindämmen - auch wenn mir Farben einfach gut gefallen.)

Allen Antwortenden schon jetzt vielen Dank!


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (7. Juli 2004)

Hi, 

ich möchte deinen Tatendrang in keinster weise stoppen, aber ich finde eine aktuelle Page bedeutend besser, wie das konzept für die neue. Allerdings ist das aktuelle Logo auch nicht so der bringer  - Ideen für ein neues Logo? Nicht von mir...


bye


----------



## jfc (7. Juli 2004)

Ja stimmt schon. Das mit dem "Konzept" ist vielleicht auch schon übertrieben, denn SO wie auf dem Bild wird die Seite bestimmt nicht aussehen. Einige Grundideen stecken jedoch in dem  Bild, die ich auf jeden Fall verwirklichen will.
Das Bild steht also nur deshalb da, damit die netten Leute, die mir Vorschläge machen, eine Vorstellung davon bekommen, welchen Stil die Umgebung haben wird.


----------

